# Thanks RON!!!!!!!!



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I posted this in the cigar bombs section but since there are 3 wonderful Cubans in there. I felt it only proper to place it here as well! Ron you are a very generous BOTL and a class act thank you kindly Sir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice brother! That Ron guy is pretty generous :thumb:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I think you may have 4 cuban cigars there.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Ron bombs people?

Who knew?

Nice pick up Tony, any nicely done as always Ron.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Thought Ron
only picked on NeeB's................

Very nice,, to a deserving brother.......


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yep - two of the finest on the forum, those 2 guys!


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

hey tony,

Like me you are now a member of the C.O.T.S.S.B.T!!


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

What a beautiful bomb. If I hadn't been generously bombed by Ron, I would say I was jealous. Who am I kidding, I am jealous anyway. :wink:

Good pick up Tony.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Wonderful act of kindness. Enjoy some leaf.:ss


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> I think you may have 4 cuban cigars there.


The Bolivar is from 06 the Punch Northern lights from 09 the Upmann Sir Winston i have no idea. 
The cinco is a very old clear Havana technically not a Cuban in the traditional sense, i also have no idea how old But the cello is real yellow! It has to be at least as old as me i am saving it for my birthday! 
All i know for sure is Ron is a great BOTL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Smoked the Punch Northern lights Damn RON this cigar was right on!!!!!!
Thanks again my brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rockon:


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow, what a bomb! I know how you feel, Ron also bombed me not so long ago and words fell short in describing how I felt. Greatly done, Ron!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Got me one of those Punch NL's. Cant wait to try it now.

Great hit Ron to a deserving BOTL.

Enjoy those smokes Tony :ss


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Smoked the Punch Northern lights Damn RON this cigar was right on!!!!!!
> Thanks again my brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rockon:


glad you enjoyed it tony!
my friend in finland sent me a box of 'em,and i couldn't pass up the opportunity to share one with you...


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

I heard a lot of good things about the Punch Northern Lights, but they seem to be rather hard to find for an 09 release. If you would be so kind as to do a review of them Ron, I would be really grateful.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats Tony and as usual WTG Ron but you forgot I told you he liked the opus Power Ranger


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Congrats Tony and as usual WTG Ron but you forgot I told you he liked the opus Power Ranger


:laugh::laugh::laugh::faint2:uke:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Those Perdomos are quite nice as well...you know for non-cubans ya snob 

Great hit Ron!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Perdomo Cuban Parejo's are one of my all time non Cuban favorites! So there wise guy!!!!!!
Smoked the Cinco clear Havana cigar gifted to me by RON!
Thanks again my brother it was one hell of a refined smoke!
Flavors in layers creamy and still strong after and i am guessing now about 50 years!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Damn Tony! I dont know what you did to piss Ron off like that, but if I were you i wouldnt do it again! lol
THem some fine looking smokes, enjoy em!

You are THE MAN Ron!


----------



## rvan84 (Mar 17, 2011)

That is a great selection of cigars.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow! Nice hit Ron...!!! 

Enjoyeth Tony!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice hit, Ron!! 

Enjoy 'em Tony.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow had not see one of the Punch Northern Lights till this thread. Another classic bomb by Ron as usual and wonderful sticks as always. Enjoy the sticks Tony as you deserve them sir!


----------

